# Bunny doesn't like any bedding?



## SecurityStacey (Dec 9, 2008)

I've tried many different materials for bedding for my bunny (for when he is in his cage with the plastic bottom) but he throws everything out. I've tried fleece, cotton, terry cloth, carefresh bedding, aspen bedding... he kicks and pushes everything to the corner of his cage and then throws it out. Should I just let him lay on the plastic?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

If he doesn't want it there, I wouldn't worry about it. My bun, Toby, is like that, too. I just gave in and let him lay down on the plastic bottom of his cage. I recently put a place mat (like for a table) in there, and he likes to lay on that. When it's colder, I throw a towel in there for him, too. I've always seen him move it into the corner, he never snuggles in to it. I think I put it in there for my own piece of mind. 

I saw your bun's name was William T. Bunny. I think that's hilarious, because Toby's "full name" is Tobias L. Bunny  Hehe!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 9, 2008)

I gave up on bedding a long time ago. They are pretty good about using the litter box, so clean up in the cage bottom really isn't too bad. They also have a shelf that has carpet on it if they don't want to sit on the cage bottom. I don't think the bedding is necessary unless you are having some specific problems. I actually think not having bedding helped to litter train one of my rabbits.


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 9, 2008)

Alright, thanks.

He is litter trained and an absolute champ about it - so clean up is really no problem. And most of the time he is out of his cage chillin' on the carpet or the couch... I guess I just figure he should have something in there.

Thanks for the advice..



And what an adorable name for Tobias - yeah, his "full name" is William T. Bunny but I usually call him Bill-bo


----------



## degrassi (Dec 9, 2008)

My bun doesn't like bedding either. He will play with blankets and bedding but he has never actually used them for bedding. He prefers to lay in his cardboard box or on the plastic floor.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2008)

When I had Snowball in a cage, she didn't like anything on the bottom either. I finally just left the plastic bare and she was happy. If she wanted something soft to lay on, she got in her litterbox.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

*SecurityStacey wrote: *


> And what an adorable name for Tobias - yeah, his "full name" is William T. Bunny but I usually call him *Bill-bo*


Baggins? Sorry, I'm a nerd lol

Toby won't lay on my bed, either. He will jump up there to hop around and explore, but he won't lay on it. He prefers to sleep near the window or under the bed on the carpeting. Funny bunny...


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *SecurityStacey wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And what an adorable name for Tobias - yeah, his "full name" is William T. Bunny but I usually call him *Bill-bo*
> ...


Well... he may have been called "Mr. Baggins" a time or two....


----------



## jamieg25 (Jan 10, 2009)

my kids do not like bedding either so i do not waste my money on it

also my little one likes to push his litter pan around but if i give him things that he can push like a ball then he will completely ignore it


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jan 11, 2009)

I do use bedding for my bunny. I have been trying to litter train my rabbit but it just doesnt work. Arghh!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 11, 2009)

*sha10ly88 wrote: *


> I do use bedding for my bunny. I have been trying to litter train my rabbit but it just doesnt work. Arghh!!


From what I have learned, using bedding is a nono. It only makes the bun want to use it as alitter box. So, remove any bedding and I wouldn't recommend using it. Especially if you are trying to litter train. Litter only in litter pan and any accidents may be wiped up with a paper towel and place in the litter pan.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jan 11, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *sha10ly88 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I do use bedding for my bunny. I have been trying to litter train my rabbit but it just doesnt work. Arghh!!
> ...




ohhh .... great. Thnx so much. I am going to get rid of the bedding.


----------

